# Best approach with Nitrogen Blitz



## cpd5215 (Oct 11, 2019)

Good afternoon,

This will be my first time following the nitrogen blitz but I had a few questions. I have read the entire cool season and nitrogen blitz posts for a general understanding of how things work. In the past, I have taken care of my last two properties yard with the big box store 4-5 step program. I am in Columbus O-H-I-O and have a new construction home with one year old builder grade *** sod. I have irrigation. 9000 sq ft yard. It is pretty think and weed free, other than a few smaller spots of poa triv (some 2-4 in spots)and some poa annua here and there. I just the noticed the triv when I lowered my HOC to about 3 inches yesterday.

I applied a split app of prodiamine in the spring at .28oz/1000 each app for a total of .56 which I think is the yearly max. I initially thought I would need to overseed this fall (before I read on this forum how *** can spread), so I bought some RightLine ETHO 4 SC (Ethofumesate )to spray because I was told you can overseed with this preM and prevent POA annual in the spring. Knowing now that I most likely don't need to over seed, but I am at my yearly max of prodiamine, should I still use the etho? Also, with the POA triv spots, can I simply dig those out making sure I can all the stolons, (say 3-6 in past the location of the triv,) backfill, and then just let the *** fill in.. Is this feasible or should I toss some seed on some of the larger poa triv spots after I remove them? Or do I need to hit the spots with Glypho and kill it?

Ive applied 3lbs/N so far this year. I would really like to push the fert or whatever you guys recommend to try to get the *** blueish....My two neighbors, with builder sod like me, get it "blue" and they say their "guy" throws down 46-0-0...Who knows, but that's what I was told. My grass is green, but nothing "blueish" like theirs.

From reading on here and @g-man advice, it seems I am ready to put down whatever preM you guys recommend.(maybe I am a little late)... Depending on your guys advice with the triv, seed, preM, I would likely start the Blitz soon...I thought I would do the .5N/1000 every two weeks up to mid Oct ish....but really I would do whatever you guys thinks is best.

Thanks for reading and I am open to any and all suggestion on the best approach for my situation as we head into the fall!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Start the blitz. Which prodiamine product do you have? I think you might have one more 0.28 app available to do now. You can do prodiamine and etho.

For the POA t, I would hit it with gly, then a week later dig it out. Then plug the hole with grass from another spot (backyard).

46-0-0 is urea and one of the fast nitrogen.


----------



## cpd5215 (Oct 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> Start the blitz. Which prodiamine product do you have? I think you might have one more 0.28 app available to do now. You can do prodiamine and etho.
> 
> For the POA t, I would hit it with gly, then a week later dig it out. Then plug the hole with grass from another spot (backyard).
> 
> 46-0-0 is urea and one of the fast nitrogen.


I have Prodiamine 65WDG. Have I reached my yearly? When you say "I can do prodiamine and etho", I assume your are saying since I did prodiamine in the spring, if I've reached my yearly limit, I can now throw down the etho. Is that correct? Is Round Up Quik Pro ok to use? Ive read since it has Diquat in it, that its maybe not ok to use, but maybe that was only if i was throwing seed down?

I knew what 46-0-0 was...lol Maybe in my post i made it sound like I did not...Hell, the whole program is based off of it...HA I found some at a local sod farm for $19.99 for 50lbs...In regards to that, I have a backpack sprayer that I am pretty good with. Ive seen you say its ok to dissolve the 46-0-0 down and spray it...Hot water? Let it cool after dissolved? I think I can get better and even coverage with a double pass by spraying. Spraying at 1 gallon/sqft is good right? Then water in with irrigation? Do you think I should go the "aggressive route" mentioned in the guide with the 46-0-0 or is .5lbs N/bi weekly ok? Since Cbus is similar to Indy, mid to late Oct sound about right to stop the blitz? I know first average frost date is the guide. Im just trying to lay out my overall plan for the fall. Never messed with urea and have seen what it can do if not done correctly...

PLAN
Now- Apply PreM (whichever you tell me to apply)
Gly the Poa Triv
Apply 46-0-0 (whatever amounts you recommend to me)

One week later- Dig out Poa and replace larger spots with sod from back yard

Continue blitz with either biweekly or monthly apps on your recommendation of lbs N/1000 for each app

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes you are the yearly limits. Yes you are ok to use etho. Don't use diquat.

I do urea with a hand held spreader or spray. Tap water is fine. 1g/ksqft is good. If you do 0.25lb of N/ksqft, you don't need to water in.


----------



## cpd5215 (Oct 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> Yes you are the yearly limits. Yes you are ok to use etho. Don't use diquat.
> 
> I do urea with a hand held spreader or spray. Tap water is fine. 1g/ksqft is good. If you do 0.25lb of N/ksqft, you don't need to water in.


Gotcha...Thanks for the guidance. Did my tentative plan look alright to you in terms of timing? Also, would you recommend 5.lbs N/every 2 weeks or go heavier? As a reminder, I do have irrigation.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Up to you on rates. Timing looks good.


----------



## cpd5215 (Oct 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> Up to you on rates. Timing looks good.


Thanks sir for all the help. appreciate it.


----------



## cpd5215 (Oct 11, 2019)

@g-man , one last question.....I just threw down the gly on the poaT. Man was that painful,...I never used gly anywhere near my turf before...lol I know you said wait 7 days and then dig out and replace with sod...but if I want to throw some seed down since I am using etho as a preM( i think you can seed w that right), and fill the spots of poa T with seed, I think I read somewhere that you can do the Blitz at something like .25lbs N/1000 a week or maybe biweekly... Or maybe I read you have to wait 2-3 weeks for any amount of fert...I just can't remember....Can you clarify that for me please.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Let the gly do the magic of getting into the roots of the POA t before you dig it out.

You can start to fert right now.

I think you will be better off by grabbing some plugs (bulb planter) from nother spot in the yard than trying seed. Plugs + nitrogen will make the kbg spread and fix the damage.


----------



## cpd5215 (Oct 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> Let the gly do the magic of getting into the roots of the POA t before you dig it out.
> 
> You can start to fert right now.
> 
> I think you will be better off by grabbing some plugs (bulb planter) from nother spot in the yard than trying seed. Plugs + nitrogen will make the kbg spread and fix the damage.


Gotcha....Wasn't familiar with that tool....Quick google revealed a nice solution to getting the sod out easy peasy... Thanks again.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is a better one. Proplugger. It is more expensive, but you work standing up.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MRTVUI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_MwBrFb1J8X10S


----------



## cpd5215 (Oct 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> There is a better one. Proplugger. It is more expensive, but you work standing up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MRTVUI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_MwBrFb1J8X10S


HA actually just put that one in my Amazon cart!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is from April. I don't know where those plugs are now.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=251917#p251917


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Toss the stuff you dig out to get rud of triv in the trash.

Those stolons dont die easily.


----------



## cpd5215 (Oct 11, 2019)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> Toss the stuff you dig out to get rud of triv in the trash.
> 
> Those stolons dont die easily.


Yep..I may set them on fire for shits and giggles after I get them out!


----------



## cpd5215 (Oct 11, 2019)

g-man said:


> This is from April. I don't know where those plugs are now.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=251917#p251917


Sweet....Just read your journal to see how those plugs did....Looks great!


----------



## alt-brian (Sep 14, 2018)

g-man said:


> There is a better one. Proplugger. It is more expensive, but you work standing up.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003MRTVUI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_MwBrFb1J8X10S


100% agree. This tool does make KBG plugging a ton easier.


----------

